# Oscar Sitting on ground.



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My 30cm oscar may not be happy and i was wondering if i could get some advise off fellow oscar owners.

Tank = 6x2x2
Other fish = vieja and another smaller oscar
Bullied ? = he doesnt get picked on.

So my oscar is camped at the bottom of the tank and not swimming about, the other fish seem fine and if i put food into the tank he will come up and eat it. Not with the same zeal as he would previously though.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Have you changed the water or just added him? If so he just might be sulking


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Oscars are the moodiest fish I've ever owned...

Today one of mine was sulking on the bottom and had me a bit concerned... Then he calmly got up off the bottom and swam over and bit a Trimac on the head for picking on the other fish... Then he calmly swam back to his spot and laid back on the bottom of the tank...

I'm guessing if he feels strong enough to bite a Trimac on the head he feels good enough...

I would hate to tell you not to worry about it and then something bad happen... but mine commonly sulk on the bottom for no apparent reason for a few days... then get back to normal with no ill effects...


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Guys,

The fish has been in the tank for some time. When he started to sulk i performed a 25% water change which didnt seem to improve or worsen his demeanor.

thanks for the replies so far and lol at the story.


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hmmm upon closer look only one gill is actually moving. I.e his only breathing through one side of his head.

What the.....


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have seen or read about that somewhere years ago. It is a sign of a parasite i believe. I cant remember which one since i never had it but i want to say gill flukes. I will try to check it out again and get back to you. I know i heard of that. ..

Edit : found it, i was right, gill flukes. Parasite. Here is a link :

http://www.simplydiscus.com/library/disease_medications/external/gills_flukes.shtml

Here is a link for the treatments they recommend. I believe there are other treatments available now as well. I knowi have seen some paraite treatments over the counter that treat body and gill flukes.
http://www.simplydiscus.com/library/disease_medications/external/gills_flukes2.shtml

Hope you can clear this up quickly. Good eye about the using one side only on the gills and paying attention to your fish. :thumb: BTW : if you feed feeder fish or it was around fish that had been with goldfish, flukes are commonly found on goldfish and related species.

CG


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks CG,
I did try and treat him with parasitic medacine by dosing his food but its very hard. I dont have a spare tank for him to go in.

I may have to find one.


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Params =

ammonia = 0
Ph = 7.4
nitrate = 10-15
nitrite = .25


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep up on the water changes, your readings are that of a tank not completly cycled. You should be totally cycled when nitrite and ammonia are at 0 ppm and you have nitrate readings. You have some nitrate readings all ready and lower nitrite so hopefully you are almost done. If its not a new tank then it appears your tank might have crashed and your having a mini cycle now (antibiotic drugs can do that, you have to be very careful using them and read the labels and inserts carefully to make sure it wont kill off the bacteria needed to keep the tank cycled)

CG


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi CG,

Could it be that my tank is under filtered? I have put another filter onto the tank. Hopefully that will improve things noticeably.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im not a filter expert but i dont think so. It is likely what i said about not being cycled all the way or something happened to disrupt the cycle. Adding alot fish at one time (doubling the number of fish or adding in some really super dirty fish etc.. and adding meds (especially antibiotic meds)are two common reasons for a tank that was good to suddenly crash the cycle and then you have to start over. Your tank can also go through what is called a unexpected mini cycle (that also resembles your readings) Just do a couple 10 percent water changes each week (2 or 3) till you get readings of 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm nitrite, then maintain less than 20 ppm nitrate with your regular maintence. doing those 10 percent changes will help to prevent the levels from reaching toxic levels. Do daily testing to monitor when you need to do the water changes. Your oscar could have been sulking cause of a mini crash or because nitrite levels spiked after he went through the ammonia spikes. Adding salt will help with gill function and oxygen absorbtion. Hope that helps.


----------

